# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield, TX Report 12/10/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Catching the weather right, it has been a good start to our winter trips. Finding several fish in the 5-7.25# range this week. With water temps cool, most of the fish are holding in thigh deep water. With some being caught knee deep in the late afternoon.
All our Port Mansfield trout and reds were released to fight another day.

Dates available:
Dec. 15-17
Jan. 17-22
Mar. 6-9


----------

